# Colnago sizing and model question



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

I'm looking at bidding on a C-50 on eBay and have contacted the buyer (insurance liquidator). Can any of you identify the year and model? I won't be paying anywhere near $5K, but was wondering what y'all thought a fair price would be given its history. Also, is there a place on the frame where the size of the bike is noted? I don't trust the 57 cm measurement as it was done by the seller.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130048710059


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That is definitely a nice bike, and it would cost well over $5,000 new. Thing is, I don't know if I would trust the person posting the ad because there are a lot of poor descriptions regarding the bike and the person doesn't have enough transactions/feedback for me to spend that kind of money on anything he is selling. I am a little leary about buying anything that is over $1,000 or that isn't protected up to $1,000.


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> That is definitely a nice bike, and it would cost well over $5,000 new. Thing is, I don't know if I would trust the person posting the ad because there are a lot of poor descriptions regarding the bike and the person doesn't have enough transactions/feedback for me to spend that kind of money on anything he is selling. I am a little leary about buying anything that is over $1,000 or that isn't protected up to $1,000.


Thanks for the info. I can actually go see the bike in person. What I'm wondering is this the C50 Road, or is it one of the other models like Pista or Crono??? Also, it looks like the wheelset and tires are tubulars. Is that correct? The company that is selling it has zero expertise in bikes (obviously), they sell recovered stolen goods for insurance companies.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

It isn't the Pista or the Crono. The Pista would only have a single gear on it (i.e., the rear dropouts wouldn't be big enough for more than that) and the Crono can be spotted pretty easily with a longer seat tube above the top tube.

Can't help you on the rims because I think Zipp makes a 303 tubular and clincher, so you would have to see them in person to determine what they are. Personally, I prefer the tubulars and wouldn't mind a set of 303's, but I cannot find them at a price I am currently willing to live with.

By eyeballing the frame, it looks like it is in the 57cm range, but it could possibly be a 58. How it is measured matters a lot, because Colnago uses a c to t measurement for its frames and not a c to c like most manufacturers.


----------

